# EFFEXOR/XANAX NEED HELP



## Maria Z (Feb 20, 2001)

I am on Xanax four times per day. My doctor wants me to try Effexor at the same time I take the Xanax. I am on 3 mg. of Xanax. Has anyone taken Effexor and Xanax regularly (not Xanax prn) at the same time? I'm so afraid that I'll feel like a zombie. Other than the folks I've already heard from, if there's anyone else on there taking these two combos on a regular basis, I would love to hear from you and how you ae feeling on it. Also any side effects you had or are having, etc. Thanks in advance.Maria


----------



## shrubski (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Maria, I just joined this site today. I have taken Effexor and am now on Zoloft. I started on Paxil. Effexor really has a tendency to do a number on your stomach and have heard likewise from other people. As for xanax, I only take that when I have panic attacks or have to fly and its ususally a pretty high dose (over .50mg) I have taken .25 at the same time of my daily dose of zoloft. If you have been known to have a sensative stomach, I would talk to your doctor.Hugs,Heather


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

I have taken both Effexor and Xanax daily for over a year with no problems. Started with .5 Xanax twice a day--which I would say IS NOT a large dose since I know people who take that amount 4 times a day for panic attack control--and the Xanax stopped the D almost immediately. Added Effexor .75 daily to deal with depression and chronic stress--never had any problems with it and it was constipating which was good. Over the last six months I have reduced dosages of both and only take .25 Xanax with 37.5 Effexor every morning. The only thing that bothers me about the Effexor is the dreams--too many, too intense, but not scary just kind of exhausting. Many people take anti-anxiety and anti-depressant meds at the same time since they do not "solve" the same problems. Never any stomach problems for me. Take care.


----------



## Margg (Sep 7, 2004)

I took Effexor over a year ago and it consitpated me badly and did a number on my sleeping (had harldy any and then the dreams never stopped). I also gained weight. when I tapered off of it I became very sick, dizzy, diahrea, headaches and deep depression. I would never, ever touch that posion again! There are many sites that people have listed their side effects from effexor and even being off of it, they still have bad symptoms. I am now on Zoloft and Lorazepam at night (for sleeping).


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Like Margg, Effexor did constipate, but given that I had D, it basically "came out" even. I also had non-stop dreams and some weight gain--about 8 pounds. That said, I have no regrets about getting on the medication because it helped me deal with a very difficult, sad and stressful time in my life--and Effexor helped me to keep a positive view. When I decided to get off of Effexor, I tapered down over the course of a month from 75mg to 37.5 mg with no problem at all. I tapered down to nothing a little more quickly and did feel rotten from buzzing in my brain. My psychiatrist suggested Prozac and I took two low doses of that over the course of two weeks. It stopped the brain buz and minor yucky feelings. At this point I would say I feel fine, a little more vibrant than on the medication, but then my situation has improved greatly. I still take .25 Xanax every morning to ward off D, but plan to end that after a cross country trip in a few weeks. Take care.


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I take .25 of Xanax every 6 hours and 20mg of Lexapro in the evening. I feel great.


----------



## Charbeaner (Jun 2, 2003)

Hi:I agree with Margg--I would never take Effexor again. I actually weaned off 75mg and very slowly over a couple of months and when I finally took that last teeny tiny dose, thought I had done it right. My first day with nothing was unbelievable. I burst into tears at my desk at work and had to go into someone's office to tell her what was going on. I was in such bad shape she suggested a leave of absence (which I did not utilize). It was the most horrible drug I have ever used. I gained about 15 lbs rapidly and even with my daily exercise have still not lost it. Don't know why I can't. However, this is my story and others swear by it. I take Ativan--1 and 1/4 mg at night to sleep and it helps my anxiety as well. If I feel a problem making me anxious during the day, I will take an Ativan (1/4 mg) and I am shortly fine. This happens about twice a month.I wish everyone luck and hopefully we will all find our individual cure soon.


----------

